# Sequoia max tire size



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

Wife's bike, has 700 x 28c on it. we took it camping (me on my kona) and she actually rode trails with it (they are very nice trails) but needs some tread so not so slippery. whats the largest tire with tread that can fit on this thing?


----------

